# Pensacola Captain gets 835# Bluefin



## zeke (Nov 12, 2007)

Pensacola Captain Chris Mowad and Team Whoo Dat nailed a MONSTER yesterday...... Angler was 14 years old, and had it along side in 46 mins!!

https://www.facebook.com/whoodatsportfishing/


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

DANG!!! I wonder how much overseas folk would pay fer that beast!!!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

geeze! 45 minutes? 14 year old? Great Catch of a life time!!!!!! WOW!!!!


----------

